# Asmodus Lustro - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (6/2/18)

The new Asmodus Lustro has arrived the rugged rubber black and stylish gloss white. Get them while stocks last!!!!







https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/18)

Tagging our loyal Tester.
@Rob Fisher is your order in  ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Tagging our loyal Tester.
> @Rob Fisher is your order in  ?



Nope never got one of them... I'm not a fan of dual battery mods...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/18)

And plus I can barely work the touch screen... now you want me to try a hands free touch type screen !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

